# Moving To Peyia - Advice Needed Please



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi,

Im moving to Peyia next year and would appreciate advise from Expats now living in Paphos or Peyia on the Following:

Which is the best bank account to open before I move over to Peyia?

Is Peyia a safe area for single people to live in?

How easy is it to find work? (I am a nail technician (Will be once I qualify nest year)

What permits I need and any websites I can get the information from

Are there many other expat brits living in this area?

Is there a good bus route in Peyia?

Any groups for expats?

How easy is it to make friends?

I am going into this with my eye's wide open. Having lived in Greece I know all the pro's and cons of living abroad but I have decided on Cyprus because I am told that many brits have moved there.

Hope to hear from any expats who can provide valuable advise and maybe meet new friends already living in the Peyia/Coral Bay areas.

Many Thanks :clap2:


----------



## charlie60 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, Peyia is a good place to be, we moved here 8 years ago its changed a lot and is not a small village anymore. Its full of Brits, the old village is typically Greek but the newer parts are largely expats, our neighbours are Greek Russian and ex UK.
Shopping is good lots of places and Coral bay is nerby.
Bus service from Coral Bay to Paphos is cheap never used it from Peyia.
Banks several to choose from but get one with internet banking check out charges on current accounts - savings accounts can be used much the same with lower cost if you dont need cheque book.
Work cant help -retired, but there are several hair/nals / beauty about so competition will be high.

Safe ? I think so we feel safer than UK although theft has increased from almost nothing a few years back.
Im not an expert but hope my few words help and others also reply.
Neighbours you will almost certainly find Brits nearby.
Generally we have found everyone very friendly and its easy to make friends.

Good luck


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi charlie, That helps alot. Thank you! All in all it seems I am definitely making the right decision. I understand that the competition in my line of work will be high. Though I dont drive a car I was thinking of getting a moped so I can go mobile. I find that alot of people prefer to be seen at home. (Thats what the norm was in Greece for people I knew who were beauticians). I plan on trying to secure a job before I arrive. I know many people (Mainly youngsters) move overseas without getting a job first and then find it difficult to find work once thy arrive.

I think I have sorted out the banking side of things so I am happy with that.
My only concern is renting the apartment. While the furnished apartments look beautiful I have been told that this could be just for advertising purposes. I have emailed a few agents and as far as they are concerned, what they advertise is exactly what you get. Again, If that is the case then I am more than happy. But do you know if this is the case?

I like the sound of the old village been typically Greek. After all, That is what I am hoping for. I should be ok. I speak a little Greek as I used to live in Greece But I feel more secure knowing that there are brits nearby too.

Thanks again for your info.

Regards

kate


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

kathe6970 said:


> Hi charlie, That helps alot. Thank you! All in all it seems I am definitely making the right decision. I understand that the competition in my line of work will be high. Though I dont drive a car I was thinking of getting a moped so I can go mobile. I find that alot of people prefer to be seen at home. (Thats what the norm was in Greece for people I knew who were beauticians). I plan on trying to secure a job before I arrive. I know many people (Mainly youngsters) move overseas without getting a job first and then find it difficult to find work once thy arrive.
> 
> I think I have sorted out the banking side of things so I am happy with that.
> My only concern is renting the apartment. While the furnished apartments look beautiful I have been told that this could be just for advertising purposes. I have emailed a few agents and as far as they are concerned, what they advertise is exactly what you get. Again, If that is the case then I am more than happy. But do you know if this is the case?
> ...


Hi again Kate, 
As for jobs if you could secure one before you arrive that would be ideal as there are many, many beauty salons and nail places. It seems that the Cypriot and other local women like to actually go in to the salon as it seems to be a social event (according to my wife) and where they all have a good chin wag! Frosso is a popular one in Paphos town next to Moufflon bookstore, she is Cypriot Canadian and employs mainly Russians and some Cypriots. However, you could give her a call and see what advice she could give. 

As for mopeds, I would advise caution as Cyprus has a very high fatality rate. I am sure you are familiar with the type of drivers having lived in Greece though. 

And for rentals, photos _can _be deceptive, some look small when they are actually bigger and those wide angel real estate cameras can make others look huge so you really will have to take a look at the places for yourself and the locations. There are however plenty of rentals available and many lovely ones. Since your move is not for another year though it would be too early to secure a rental now. 
-Cleo


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Cleo,

Thank you for that info. It all helps and I really appreciate. Ive come up with a plan. My friend is moving out in March so she is going to keep an eye out for apartments for me. I have taken a look at your website too. Theres some lovely ones on there.

Initially I am looking to rent something for between 300-350 euros. Once I get established then hopefully get something a little higher. (If the first 1 is lovely then obviously I will stay there haha)
I have reconcidered the moped idea. I agree with you totally. You can get alot of Crazy drivers and Im not willing to risk it! If I make friends then hopefully they will use me for manicures, wax's etc. And I will be happier if I can get job in a salon, Hotel etc.

Ive saved alot of info to my computer and printing some stuff a I go along. 
How long do you have to have lived in Cyprus before you can apply for residency? is it 3 months? I know that what it is in Greece.
Im just so looking forward to moving out and because I now have a friend who is moving out also that helps alot. She will have a head start on seeing about Apartments jobs etc. Whtever happens I will make sure everything is precise before I fly out.
I was also looking at flight for next year. (Just out of interest and couldnt believe it! I found one for £50.00 and one for £70.00 (One way) prmature I know but Im looking into the future.

Thanks again Cleo. Are you on facebook? I have just set up a page called expats in Kissonerga and Peyia cyprus. If you are on FB, hope you will join and thanks again for your support.

katie x:clap2: lane:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo is absolutely right about how deceiving pictures on websites can be at times.
Whatever you do, do not agree to rent anything just from what you see on the internet. 
Start with a short term holiday let for a couple of weeks to give yourself time to find a long term let that you like. Remember that if you sign a years contract and find the place is not at all what you expected you could lose your deposit if you leave early.


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Veronica, yes, I am realising that. As I said to Cleo, My frind Lisa is moving out before me in March, so she is going to keep an eye out for something for me. I know from experience that 'Things are not always what they seem', but I have also found some really good websites too so will be contacting theall once I get out there.
I know alot of people make the mistake of renting and paying before they arrive and end up dsapointed. Thnks for the web page. I will take a look at that shortly. What is the weather like in Spetember and Also in the winter months, i,e December, January and February?

Well, thanks again As I said, I really appreciate the advise and support. it all helps in me making the right decision. x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kathe6970 said:


> Hi Veronica, yes, I am realising that. As I said to Cleo, My frind Lisa is moving out before me in March, so she is going to keep an eye out for something for me. I know from experience that 'Things are not always what they seem', but I have also found some really good websites too so will be contacting theall once I get out there.
> I know alot of people make the mistake of renting and paying before they arrive and end up dsapointed. Thnks for the web page. I will take a look at that shortly. What is the weather like in Spetember and Also in the winter months, i,e December, January and February?
> 
> Well, thanks again As I said, I really appreciate the advise and support. it all helps in me making the right decision. x


The weather is warm until Christmas, January and February are the coldest months. You need some heating at nights during Jan feb and March


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, I am on FB as Cyprus101. I'll look up your new page too.


----------



## kathe6970 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Morning Veronica & Cleo,

Have a lovely week. 

Regards
Kate


----------

